# Tennessee non resident prices



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

$80.00 for a non resident yearly fishing license.


UPDATE:
Oops - correction - it is STILL $40 (plus 3.25 for internet processing fee).

Sorry about that everyone.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW!!!! They raised it last year too (was like $27 for annual NR) and I had no idea they did it again.

That just for the lic, or for stamps, etc...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless I'm seeing old info, looks like a NR (no trout) is still $41 as last year. I'm sure the trout stamp kicks it up substantially.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Trout stamp is in addtion to the $80.
That's BS. 
One of the sales guys at Dixie marine told me that KY license went up again too. I suspect Ohio license will go up after they find out how badly the previous government officials managed things.
They are all a bunch of criminals in my opinion.

One of these days the American people will (have no choice but to) get together and vote an independent into office and be done with this republican vs democrat battle. They never seem to get anything done other than screwing the public.
Ok, I'm done venting for today. I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Where are you seeing $80 for a non-res no trout? Mind posting the link?

thanks man.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Unless I'm seeing old info, looks like a NR (no trout) is still $41 as last year. I'm sure the trout stamp kicks it up substantially.


Send me that link and I'll try to buy it online Shakedown.
Fletch


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Here ya go.
https://www1.wildlifelicense.com/tn/

this is where you start at.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I tried to add you to AOL instant messenger but it didn't work.
CiscoFletch is mine.
Fletch


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ahhh I can't go through it. My lic is good until May of 07, so for me to check it out I have to renew (which I dont need to).


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Huh? I thought all licenses expired at the end of Feb?
If not, mine are good till April.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fletch, I made the exact same post about 1 year ago, I know the Ohio and KY trout guys are all boycotting Tennessee and a recent meeting down there showed the NR Trout numbers down by around 30% ( is what i heard) and they cant figure out why.. thats the best part, DUHHHHHH, 
So now TN has been added to the Boycott List along side of WV, I havent heard what the Penn folks did but its around the same number so I havent bought a PA license in about 10 years. Canada, Michigan and Indiana are still pretty cheap and where all the fly fishing guys go, ( FF folks are not as rich as the Orvisites would want you to believe) Most i know are dirt poor and its already a expensive hobby let alone the out of state Licenses. Most of my out of state trips have me camping in a tent or my pop up, bring a cooler full of peanut butter sandwhiches and water and sticking 11 guys into my Explorer to make it semi affordable. Makes staying in the homeland look a lot better and cheaper.

Salmonid


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Salmonid.
Yep if I hadn't already made reservations at the beginning of the year I wouldn't go to Dale Hollow. I don't think I'll be there in the coming years.
So I may start pinging you for information on Indiana, Michigan, and especially Canada. I've heard some good stories about Canada.

Everyone needs to write TN DNR of who ever is responsible for this outlandish price hike. 
I could understand a $5 increase but doubling it over last years price is just nuts.
I'll make sure and tell Cedar Hill Resort that it's been nice staying there in the past but I won't be back due to the increase. Hopefully they will also tell the powers that be they need to get a clue.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Ok I just sent an email to the License Section/Agency Sales ([email protected]) at http://www.state.tn.us/twra/contact.html

I will wait to see the response they send before making any comments. I'll post the comments here if that is ok with OGF Admin.

I would encourage you all to send an email to them also. Below is the email I sent.

"I just visited your site to renew my license for my annual fishing trip in Tennessee.
I have been taking vacations in Tennessee for 12 consecutive years.
I was shocked to see that the new non resident annual license is now doubled from last year.
I could understand a $5 increase but doubling it?

Can you explain the reason for doubling the previous year costs or is this my mistake?
Thank you."


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Quick draw spoke too soon.
Non resident looks like $40. 

076 NR Fishing No Trout 
Required for non-resident 16 years or older to sport fish for all species except trout - Valid dates are March 1st - last day of February. This is a valid sport fishing license for Non-Residents of the state of TN. 

Apologies  

I'll try to remove this post.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I do fish for trout so its still 81 bucks for me, and if your on "trout" waters, you MUST have the trout stamp. Kinda sucks...
Salmonid


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I went threw there and did not buy and here is what the prices are:

NR Fishing $40 bucks no trout
NR Fishing all species $80 bucks


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> I do fish for trout so its still 81 bucks for me, and if your on "trout" waters, you MUST have the trout stamp. Kinda sucks...
> Salmonid


So if I'm on Dale Hollow does this apply? I don't fish for trout and I've never bought a trout stamp/license at Dale Hollow. I may have caught two 10" or 12" trout since 1995.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted by Salmonid
> I do fish for trout so its still 81 bucks for me, and if your on "trout" waters, you MUST have the trout stamp. Kinda sucks...
> Salmonid


I believe that is incorrect Salmonid. I have never heard that. Only if you keep the trout do you need the license.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ohio should do the same thing for walleye and steelhead...if that's where our money is going the people who fish for them should pay for them


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It doesn't apply for DH. Might apply to trout only rivers?


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Trout stamps do not apply to lakes in TN, such as Dale Hollow. You are not required to have a trout stamp on Dale Hollow unless you are fishing for or keeping trout. If you are fishing somewhere say the Hiwassee River upstream of U.S. Highway 411, or the Watauga River below the spillway you need to have a trout stamp. Seasonal trout streams when keeping trout require a stamp.

It baffles me that Ohio is a state that does not have a trout stamp. When you consider how aggressive Lake Erie tributaries are stocked now and the quality fishery that has developed because of the program, it makes no sense from a fisheries management perspective to not at least partially fund the the project from itself. Fish culture on that level isn't exactly cheap. I just spent a whole day with 7 other grad students finclipping 15,000 total rainbows, brookies, and browns at Dale Hollow. If that wasn't essentially free labor, that would have been approximately 50 man hours. That doesn't take into account the year it took to raise the brook trout, and the months it took for the rainbows and browns. Extrapolate out those costs to 100,000 fish, or 1 million fish. I'm not advocating an all out 20 dollar trout stamp, but a small fee is well overdue. A very easy distinction between trout streams, i.e. Lake Erie steelhead, Mad River, Clear Fork River, etc. and put and take fisheries that are stocked in the winter, i.e. small inland lakes, would be beneficial to fisherman and properly target the desired group.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, in TN certain waters are Trout specific and to fish ( not just catch) you MUST have a trout stamp, I know most of the mountain streams,Clinch, Hiwassee,Watauga, South Holston etc. you MUST have a stamp to fish and these are where I trout fish ( always CNR btw) 

On the other topic, I headed up a group about 6 years ago to look into the Trout/steelie stamp for Ohio. after several meetings,(incuding DNR, TU and members from all the steelhead and states fly fishing and trout clubs) and several complete mood swings by DNR, first they were all for it, then did a complete 180 after it was agreed upon by the end of the meeting,it was then decided not to at this time, there were a lot of outside forces at work here and i wont get into that here but the biggest single reason was that the way the fishing license funds are allocated is right into the "general fund" and there was no way to say that additional trout stamp funds would ever go towards rearing the trout. Just liek lottory, if you bring in more money with the stamp, then the general fund will just allocate you( DNR) less funds then before the special deal.
If others are interested I can talk for hours about other factors, send me a PM, but the above is the "official" answer.

Salmonid


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI, TN licenses expire today!


----------

